# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: چطور می تونم به کمک جاوا اسکریپت، اسکرول بار به قسمت <body> سایتم اضافه کنم؟

## phpweb

چطور می تونم به کمک جاوا اسکریپت، اسکرول بار به قسمت <body> سایتم اضافه کنم؟

--------------------------------

من از رزیولیشن 1024 *768  استفاده می کنم. وقتیکه رزیولیشن مانیتورم رو  روی 800*600 میزارم توی مرورگرهای کروم، سافاری و نت اسکیپ تمام صفحه نمایش  داده نمی شه.

به کمک سی اس اس به صفحه اسکرول بار اضافه کردم ولی تاثیری نداشت.

الان می خوام به کمک جاوا اسکریپت این کار رو انجام بدم.

چطور می تونم این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## tux-world

خوب بادی هر قدر بیاد پایین خودش اسکرول ایجاد میکنه. سوالتون واضح نیست

----------


## phpweb

> خوب بادی هر قدر بیاد پایین خودش اسکرول ایجاد میکنه. سوالتون واضح نیست


به هر حال من می خوام بدونم که چطور می شه با جاوااسکریت، به صفحه اسکرول بار اضافه کنم.

لطفا اگه اطلاعاتی در این مورد داید، بهم بگید.

----------


## tux-world

یه تیبل یا دایو بنویسید و height اون رو مقداری بالا مثلا ۱۰۰۰ پیگسل بدید

----------


## phpweb

سایر دوستان نظری ندارن؟

----------


## Mr FTHEL

میخوای چیکار کنی؟ بخوای اسکرول بیاد هزار تا کار میشه کرد اما منظورت واضح نیست  :متفکر:

----------


## phpweb

> میخوای چیکار کنی؟ بخوای اسکرول بیاد هزار تا کار میشه کرد اما منظورت واضح نیست


گیر دادید ها . . .

من یه کد جاوا اسکریپت می خوام که بتونم به کمک این کد به قسمت body اسکرول بار عمودی و افقی اضافه کنم.

لطفا حاشیه نرید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> گیر دادید ها . . . من یه کد جاوا اسکریپت می خوام که بتونم به کمک این کد به قسمت body اسکرول بار عمودی و افقی اضافه کنم. لطفا حاشیه نرید.



سلام.
بچه ها حاشیه نرفتن، میخوان بدونن که چه پاسخی بدن که کار شما رو راه  بندازه. به همین منظور، باید بدونن شما دنبال انجام چه کاری هستید. پاسخ  شما در حال حاضر همونی هستش که tux-world بهتون دادن... اگر خیلی اصرار دارید این کار رو در JavaScript انجام بدید، میتونید  width/height المنت body رو در کد JavaScript اتون به مقادر بالایی set  کنید تا به هدفتون برسید. برای اینکار هم هرگز نیازی به استفاده از  JavaScript نیست. میتونید اینکارو با CSS نیز انجام بدید. البته یه راه دیگه هم هست، اینکه overflow ی body رو در CSS خودتون، روی scroll بذارید. بدین ترتیب Scroll bar فارغ از اینکه صفحه Content داره یا نه، روی صفحه ظاهر میشه.

موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* اگر نیاز اصلی خودتون رو از همون اول بیان کنید، دیگه لازم نیست چند نفر بیان سوال و جواب کنن تا ببینن شما قراره چه کاری انجام بدید که پاسخ مناسبی بهتون بدن. لطفا از این پس در نحوه مطرح کردن سوالات دقت بیشتری نمایید.

----------


## phpweb

من از رزیولیشن 1024 *768  استفاده می کنم. وقتیکه رزیولیشن مانیتورم رو روی 800*600 میزارم توی مرورگرهای کروم، سافاری و نت اسکیپ تمام صفحه نمایش داده نمی شه.

به کمک سی اس اس به صفحه اسکرول بار اضافه کردم ولی تاثیری نداشت.

الان می خوام به کمک جاوا اسکریپت این کار رو انجام بدم.

چطور می تونم این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## رضا قربانی

دوست من توی css
overflow:auto;
بگذار

----------


## phpweb

> دوست من توی css
> overflow:auto;
> بگذار


این دستور رو تست کردم اما فایده نداشت. مرورگرهای سافاری، کروم و نت اسکیپ بعد از استفاده از این دستور، به صفحه اسکرول بار اضافه نکردن.


هیچ راهی نیست که بتونم با استفاده از دستورات سی اس اس این مشکل رو حل کنم؟

----------

